# Savic replacement parts



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

I was just wondering if anyone knows if/how I can get one of the yellow square bits that go in the hole in the cage where the tubes go through it (if that makes sense lol!!!) as mine has broken and I'm worried Sausage will be able to push it out!

My boyfriend says he's seen them in [email protected] but I haven't seen them unless I'm blind or something!? 

And I think I remember someone saying that they had ordered them directly from savic or something? But I can't find the thread


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Flissy said:


> I was just wondering if anyone knows if/how I can get one of the yellow square bits that go in the hole in the cage where the tubes go through it (if that makes sense lol!!!) as mine has broken and I'm worried Sausage will be able to push it out!
> 
> My boyfriend says he's seen them in [email protected] but I haven't seen them unless I'm blind or something!?
> 
> And I think I remember someone saying that they had ordered them directly from savic or something? But I can't find the thread


I need another one of those so I hope someone has an answer to this, I emailed Savic and never got a reply. I asked at my [email protected] and they said they didn't sell them.


----------



## kimbo85 (Apr 26, 2009)

if you email savic they send them to you for free, i did it recently and they were here within a few days


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

kimbo85 said:


> if you email savic they send them to you for free, i did it recently and they were here within a few days


Do you know what they are acually called though cos I emailed with a description and heard nothing.


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

yellow thing


----------



## Nathan91 (Aug 17, 2009)

Flissy said:


> yellow thing


haha


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

I might email them tomorrow as its annoying me now grrrrrrr


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

Have you tried emailing them a photo?


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

zany_toon said:


> Have you tried emailing them a photo?


Oooh good idea, I might try sending numerous emails to them asking for different part for my hamster heaven till eventually I have a brand new hamster heaven for Darla, she feels like a poor relation in a botched together cage/tank affair.


----------



## kimbo85 (Apr 26, 2009)

i just called the the yellow square tube connecting parts lol, and sent them my address and they were sent pretty quick


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

You can also order them in at pets at home


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> You can also order them in at pets at home


Oh ok, do you know how much they cost?


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Flissy said:


> Oh ok, do you know how much they cost?


About £1.00.. I need some too as my little buggar Leo has decided he loves to chew them 

I ordered some and they said they are about £1.00..

Tho tbh.. in my experience of ordering parts from them, they take ages


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> About £1.00.. I need some too as my little buggar Leo has decided he loves to chew them
> 
> I ordered some and they said they are about £1.00..
> 
> Tho tbh.. in my experience of ordering parts from them, they take ages


loll ok, i might go and ask today... its ok-ish at the moment cos he can't get out now that ive got the bin cage there


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

Flissy said:


> loll ok, i might go and ask today... its ok-ish at the moment cos he can't get out now that ive got the bin cage there


Well as I was just walking out of the pets at home car park with popeye today... I got a phone call from pets at home saying that the part had been delivered!! Good timing lol! It was 84p 

I think I asked on Sunday... so it was quite quick 

It comes with a bubble end piece as well yayy!


----------

